# Please help



## Guest (Feb 16, 2000)

I personally don't have Fibromyalgia,but my sister does.She is flat on her back she can't even get up to go to the bathroom.The dr gave her an anti-inflammitory and it doesn't seem to be helping.I gave her some muscle relaxersand they don't do any thing either.She is in so much pain she doesn't know what to do with herself.One thing I was mentioning to her was she started a diet about a month agne of those diets where you can only eat protein and that kind of stuff .Can anyone please give me any information that could help her.Thank you


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Dear Mary:I am sorry to hear that your sister is suffering so much. FM is a mysterious syndrome that affects everyone differently. I presume that the doctor has ruled out everything else. How long has she had it. When I first had it, I couldn't get out of bed for quite some time. Is someone staying with her. Even if she tries to get up and move a little, I think would help. I don't mean doing anything crazy. May sit up in bed and try with the help of someone to walk around the bedroom a bit. Whenever I have a bad flare up, I try not to fight it too much. Just accept the bad days and rest. How long has it been since she hasn't been able to get out of bed? Is she eating? I also would contact her doctor again, and tell him/her the situation. When she is in bed even trying to do some stretching exercises. I know that it sounds sort of silly especially when she can't get out of bed. Just a little, not too much. Sometimes massaging helps too. Depends on the person and how sore they are. She may not want anyone touching her. I get my husband to give me a light massage with tiger balm. I hope that she gets better soon. You must be a great sister to care so much for her. She needs all the support she can get right now. God Bless and keep us informed on her progress.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi maryMc, She may feel better by cutting a lot of carbs, especially white sugar and white flour items, also perhaps fermented/aged items. It sounds like you might want to see more of a specialist for this, whether some sort of pain clinic, or a Physiatrist who offer physical rehab therapy, including massage, mild trigger-point techniques and proper exercise program for fibro. These consists of mainly stretching, some mild muscle strengthening/isometrics, and very low-impact aerobic exercise. The key is not to push it (stop when you experience pain and fatigue), but not to avoid exercise either. It's a gradual endurance thing, but pain levels and fatigue will differ from day to day. Her serotonin levels may be low now, and some people do well with drugs like amitryptilline/anti-depressants. Just getting a sound nights sleep might be helpful and if the prescription drugs don't do it, try benadryl or the equivelent of this antihistamine an hour before bedtime. This is what helps me sleep deeper and through the night. Either do the anti-depressant or the antihistamine-not together at night (depending on dosage and MD advice. These meds can be drying, so drinking a lot of fluids is recommended. Doing slow muscle stretching before engaging in any activity in the morning is helpful-especially for the neck and shoulders if they are the problem as often typical for fibro.. There are not too many pain meds, other than narcotics which are not advised for addiction reasons for chronic pain sufferers. There are new meds on the horizon that might be promising, but I'm waiting to see for safety reasons. Hang in there. You are a good sister! I wish her up and around soon with less pain and thus in better spirits!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2000)

My sister is a very active person who does alot of exercise.I'm wondering if it is the fm thats is acting up or maybe something else.She has been like this since sunday afternoon.She also has tried to move a little but if she tries to stand up her legs feel as though she will collapse.She is a person who never complains very much about pain so she must be in alot of pain.Is there anyone out there who experienced this type of thing.Thanks Mary


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Mary:I have had weakness in my legs, where they feel like rubber. What kind of exercising was your sister doing? Repetitive exercising is not good for people with FM. I personally don't do weights anymore because I found anything repetitive only caused my fm to flare up. Stretching and when she gets better walking is good.I agree with Moldie, that her serotonin level might be down. When you are in so much pain, with no relief, you can get down in the dumps. I've been there. I found that once I was on the anti-depressants (it takes awhile for them to kick in) I started to feel better, get a better sleep and the pain was not as bad. Either way, I think your sister should go back to her doctor and discuss this with him. Or maybe you can contact the doctor and tell him/her your concerns for your sister.I'm reading a book right now about FM and it says that one of the most important things to recovery of FM is to have a good patient/doctor relationship.If she finds that this doctor is fluffing her off, it's time to find a new one. (My last doctor was like that). Here's hoping that she is feeling well soon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2000)

I thank you very much for your input.My sister went to see another DR today and found out that it is not fm that has been acting up it is her disc in her back.I have told her about this board and i think you will be seeing her around as soon as she can get up.Thanks again Mary


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Mary:I'm so glad to hear that you and your sister found what was causing her all the pain. A disk problem is no laughing matter either.I have a bulging disk and so far it is manageable as long as I bend properly and do my exercises. I hope it's not bad (that she needs an operation). I went to a physio therapist for a few months and she taught me different back exercises. I also have a back brace made of elastic material. I wear it to help with the lower back. It's called a MafraLite. I bought it from my chiropractor. It looks like a pair of suspenders with wide elastic waist band that you velcro into place.All the best to you and your sister.


----------

